# HELP (pda)



## divadexie

Today when I got to the hospital the doctor ''cornered'' me in the kitchen as my two sisters were with me.

During her routine examination of Anna today she has discovered a PDA, a very small one she says.

Why this wasnt discovered in edinburgh it could have just been so small, very difficult to hear as Anna's heart was still so tiny.

She used its long name I had no idea what the hell she was on about but basically she has ''reasured me'' that it is VERY common for premature babies to have this, as it is just a duct that is supposed to close a few days after a full term baby is born. She said that usually if it is going to cause problems they see it earlier and surgery is done while the baby is still on ventilation etc.

She was a bit vague or maybe I just wasn't in gear to listen but I did ask her straight forward ''how many percentage of babies does it fix itself'' she said 90%
So I ask ''and what then, if it doesnt'' she say sometimes it does not cause a problem, there are treatments that can be given surgery is a 'last resort'


Now I have gone and found this page https://www.parenthood-parenting-tips.com/premature-baby-12.html

And it tells me one of the effects of the PDA is tiring quickly while eating, this worries me because Anna has only taken one full bottle. It may be because she is not use to having to drink all her feeds, she always gets the rest down her tube if she does not finish the bottle (unless theres only a few ml left).


But anyway, please give me some advice!!!!!
I felt OK when the doctor explained it to me, she made it sound so 'straight forward' and such a common thing, especially as Anna was so early. But now I have read more about it I am frickin scared :cry:


----------



## AP

im sure 25weeker has some experience on this hun? Not 100% sure though. but :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay had a PDA, it took 17 weeks to close (with several ECGs, a couple of echos and weekly stethoscope listens during this time) but it *did* eventually close on its own!


----------



## 25weeker

Hi

Stop googling as it can scare you senseless :wacko:

I have not known one preemie who hasn't had a PDA as they are extremely common. My lo had a large one and it was treated with medication and even then it didn't close completely but as it was small it wasn't affecting her. They could still hear hers at 36 weeks and it was only at her 6 week app following discharge that they can no longer hear it.

When the PDA was large her oxygen requirements increased but when it was small it didn't affect her at all.

My lo wasn't in Edinburgh at the time but when we transferred there they told me they don't use the medication and only resort to surgery as a last resort. They tend to let the baby's close itself.

I know you are worried about the feeding but she is still young and it will click one day and that will be her eating away. For a 25 week baby your lo has done amazing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 25weeker

Should have said extremely common in extreme preemies.


----------



## divadexie

Thank you :)
I feel a bit better now I know I am not alone.
My dads gf reminded me that my wee sister had this as she was a bit early, and her sister had it for years before it had finally sorted itself out!

I guess it was a bit odd, she has done so well so far to suddenly hear something is not 'right' but as you say its extremely common in such early babies then it doesnt sound so bad.


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi, my boys didn't have pda but one of my friends twins did. Molly's didn't fix itself and although she never required oxygen she did struggle with feeding. She had surgery on her pda when she was about 10 months old and within a couple of days she was back to normal and feeding like a trooper! So try not to worry, in all likelihood it will close itself, but even if it doesn't it can still be sorted out relatively simply x


----------



## shreedhara12

PDA (patent ductus arteriosus) is common is pre-term babies and more frequent in females than in males. The clinical manifestation of PDA depends on the volume of blood shunt through it, whcih is determined by diameter and length of the ductus and the pulmonanry vascular resistance.

My LO has a PDA of a large diameter (> 3mm) which was diagonised almost 3 weeks back and she is yet to get an appointment for her ligation (surgery) as currently she is nursing an infection. Babies with small PDA are first treated pharmacologically and its not always successful and hence doctors prefer a small surgery/ligation of PDA.This could be performed by a stitch or clip.

Most of the information you get on websites are true but scary. My advise is to have a word with your neonatal cardiologist who shall perform a 2 D ECHO and discuss the situation. Children with PDA have a slight murmur which can be heard with a normal stethoscope but the real picture shall be clear with a 2 D ECHO.

In my LO case, she was on full feed until PDA was diagonised and from then on the feeds are reduced and unfortunately she has had couple of lung infections and she is currently on antibiotics. She shall not undergo a PDA ligation until she has receovered from infections. I wish you luck for an early appointment and keep Anna away from infections.


----------



## shreedhara12

Just wanted to update about the status of PDA.

My little daughter PDA ligation was scheduled last month and had to be re-scheduled till her infections subsided. Good news is that after 3 weeks of period, 2D echo shows that the PDA has actually closed on its own and she would not have to go under scissors. 

Doctors are little amazed as this is uncommon with a 25 weeker having a PDA of > 3 mm. God is great and its a proof that sincere prayers are always acknowledged.

Waiting for her weight gain and getting used to breast feeds; then she should be HOME.


----------



## nkbapbt

My 23.4 weeker had his PDA surgically closed a few weeks into his NICU stay, when he was under 2lbs. It was a very straight forward surgery, it went by fast and the doctor who performed it called it "basic preemie housekeeping surgery" as in they do them all the time on preemies.

My son ended up with a rare but not uncommon complication from the surgery, and his left vocal cord is paralyzed "open". He has a very hoarse cry but speaks just fine, though his voice is slightly raspy. You don't need both vocal cords in order to speak. However, he does have swallowing issues because of it being open and it doesn't protect his airway.

Like I said though...it's a rare complication. And 99% of babies who get a paralyzed vocal cord, it will begin to heal and work within 1-2 years of the surgery. My son's gets better all the time. It's not a lasting thing.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun - my 24wker had PDA ligated surgically at 26wks because it didn't close with medication, and it was a reltively minor preocedure which she took in her stride. Very scary for us at the time tho - especially with everything else going on. She is now a happy healthy 6yr old tho, so it isn't ultimately anything to worry about x


----------



## vermeil

Hello! My 27 weeker (born with the weight of a 23) had PDA also - first day of life he had a major pulmonary hemorrage. Blood was coming out of his nose and he couldn`t breathe. The pressure difference due to the PDA was too great and his poor tiny lungs had a rip :nope: 

Good news is he responded well to the medication (it`s advil by the way :dohh: ) and the extra artery closed on its own.

So yes it`s a very common situation. That artery is there to bypass the lungs until they`re needed, ie when the baby is born. Then the blood flow goes through the lungs as usual. Because preemies arrive early that system wasn`t ready to switch.

*huuugs*


----------



## Lisa-2323

My lil girl was born at 27wks, she came home 14 weeks later. At her 6 week check up her consultant told us she still had a mumur, we had never been told of this we were furious. Her scan revealed she had a PDA (patent ductus arteriosus) and that it was too big for it to close on its own. She was put on spirolactone this helps keep the fluid off the lungs. Due to constant spouts in hos her op was delayed by 9 months. She finally had it closed a few months ago. Very quick procedure and through her groin so no scars. Hers turned out to be 6mm the biggest seen before, but the biggest device they have is 4mm. The rest closed by itself within weeks after the op. 
My 2 boys had this also as they were prem but theirs closed on there own. 
They do get tired feeding as they work harder but if this was a cause for concern they will probly sugest infatrini its a energy and nutritionally packed formula. 
Try not to worry you and baby are in the best hands. Good luck xxx


----------

